# Poor old chap 'e's gettin' past it.



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

We've probably heard tales of being unsteady on the feet, incontinence, loss of memory etc; here's a couple of things that I've experienced recently in the hour or so after getting out of bed;

In the bathroom I keep a comb tooth brush and razor in an old plastic mug, this morning I took the comb , ran it under the tap then started to put toothpaste on it.

A few days ago getting breakfast I carefully spooned the sugar, coffee whitener and coffee into the cereal bowl, then tried to put two Weetabix in my coffee mug, luckily it became apparent to what passes for a brain at that time of the morning before any liquids were added.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That just means that at your age, you have accumulated so much wisdom that your thoughts are occupied with things too important than to be bothered with trivialities like toothbrushes and razors. At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Dorsetmike said:


> We've probably heard tales of being unsteady on the feet, incontinence, loss of memory etc; here's a couple of things that I've experienced recently in the hour or so after getting out of bed;
> 
> In the bathroom I keep a comb tooth brush and razor in an old plastic mug, this morning I took the comb , ran it under the tap then started to put toothpaste on it.
> 
> A few days ago getting breakfast I carefully spooned the sugar, coffee whitener and coffee into the cereal bowl, then tried to put two Weetabix in my coffee mug, luckily it became apparent to what passes for a brain at that time of the morning before any liquids were added.


Oh dear, that sounds familiar. I once sprinkled instant coffee on my Puffed Wheat. My mum went one better, she prepared a nice leg of lamb for Sunday dinner but an hour or so later there was no wonderful aroma from the kitchen. Investigation showed she'd put the whole shebang - meat, roasties and veg in the fridge.

Just be careful you don't have any depilatory cream near your toothpaste.

:lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

LezLee said:


> Just be careful you don't have any depilatory cream near your toothpaste.
> 
> :lol:


Having made that mistake years ago in a hotel room (my wife's depilatory cream, my toothbrush), I can only second this with emphasis. The taste is unbelievable.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm glad I'm in a ground floor flat, no more getting half way up the stairs - then trying to remember what you want from up there.


----------



## Albert Berry (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome to the Hereafter Club. 

That's when I get to the kitchen, and say to myself "What the @#$% am I here after?"


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Albert Berry said:


> Welcome to the Hereafter Club.
> 
> That's when I get to the kitchen, and say to myself "What the @#$% am I here after?"


I have a variation on that - I know what I've come for, I just get the wrong room...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a new variant for 'where are my reading glasses' and I'm already wearing them - I try to put a second pair of glasses on... 
Oh dear! 

But my doziness is nothing new - I once went into the college where I taught wearing odd shoes (from different pairs).
Still, I like to spread a little joy and merriment wherever I go.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Dorsetmike said:


> We've probably heard tales of being unsteady on the feet, incontinence, loss of memory etc; here's a couple of things that I've experienced recently in the hour or so after getting out of bed;
> 
> In the bathroom I keep a comb tooth brush and razor in an old plastic mug, this morning I took the comb , ran it under the tap then started to put toothpaste on it.
> 
> A few days ago getting breakfast I carefully spooned the sugar, coffee whitener and coffee into the cereal bowl, then tried to put two Weetabix in my coffee mug, luckily it became apparent to what passes for a brain at that time of the morning before any liquids were added.


You own a comb? I haven't owned one in years.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Albert Berry said:


> Welcome to the Hereafter Club.
> 
> That's when I get to the kitchen, and say to myself "What the @#$% am I here after?"


I read a comforting take on this one recently:

When you walked into the kitchen, you surprised a group of investigating aliens, who therefore had to zap your mind with a Men In Black-style forgetty-thingy before escaping. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My short-term memory has become random lacework over recent years. I start something with clear intentions then .....

...what was I saying? Something about knitting?

I really fancy a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I like to put canned Carnation evaporated milk in my coffee. twice now I've grabbed the wrong red and white can and ended up with Campbell's chicken soup in my coffee.

Tasted ok. I hate to waste things.

I ceased to be a threat to the female population a few years ago. Thank goodness I can still pee with it.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

When I got my new filter coffee machine, (very basic, no bells and whistles) I put the required amount of water in the jug, where I left it. Couldn’t work out why there was no bubbling noise or nice aroma.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You did better than me. I put the grounds in the basket and water in the reservoir and turned it on, then left the kitchen. But I didn't place the carafe below the filter basket. A bit of a mess...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

If not for making coffee my kitchen would get cleaned at least one less time a day...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Bloke down our local was asked if he would be celebrating his 75th birthday in any way. He grumpily replied that 'at my age I don't so much celebrate birthdays as wonder how many I've got left'. That was his humour - physically and mentally he was actually in fine fettle then.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My little line at the bottom used to say - Live every day like it's your last. One day you'll be right! Not a bad philosophy actually!


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm undergoing daily radiation treatments for cancer, which involves lying still on my back, fully clothed, beneath the precisely aimed radiation beam. A technician binds my feet to assure no accidental movement. A couple days ago when I arrived home I was chagrined to discover I was wearing a brown leather boot on one foot and a white tennis shoe on the other. The next day I tried to come up with some lame excuse to explain the discrepancy to the technician. And yes, she had noticed.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I had that back in May but without the feet being bound, for me it was a perforated plastic mask moulded to my head and face and clamped down, the beams were aimed at my vocal chords, 5 days a week fo 4 weeks then about 6 weeks spaced out on strong pain killers, not sure which was worse!

Seems to have worked though, I can speak again instead of a semi intelligible croak.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Kudos X 2 for the posts above.

The sobering side of "gettin' past it", I'd say.


----------



## Albert Berry (Oct 5, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> Kudos X 2 for the posts above.
> 
> The sobering side of "gettin' past it", I'd say.


But also a recognition of modern medicine and its ability to get people back on their feet after very serious illnesses, ones that would have been fatal not all that many years ago.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Albert Berry said:


> But also a recognition of modern medicine and its ability to get people back on their feet after very serious illnesses, ones that would have been fatal not all that many years ago.


Exactly! 16 years ago Tag was on dialysis for a month, then spent years on steroids until his kidney condition improved. 
In the olden days, that would have been it.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Living in a retirement block with some residents into their 90s one does see both sides of the coin, some appear to keep going despite their years, others seem to barely survive; age is not necessarily a factor, previous life style can have a tremendous effect, smoking, drinking and eating to excess usually take their toll sooner rather than later but there are always exceptions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dorsetmike said:


> Living in a retirement block with some residents into their 90s one does see both sides of the coin, some appear to keep going despite their years, others seem to barely survive; age is not necessarily a factor, previous life style can have a tremendous effect, smoking, drinking and eating to excess usually take their toll sooner rather than later but there are always exceptions.


I am certainly paying for past sins, but...what enjoyable sins!


----------

